# Corpectomy T11 - posterior approach



## jdemar (May 29, 2009)

Help, I cannot find CPT....any suggestions other than unlisted.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 29, 2009)

I have a couple of questions...Was the corpectomy performed for an intraspinal/intrinsic lesion? Decompression only?  Partial? Complete?  If the corpectomy was for a *intrinsic lesion (partial)* ...maybe 22112. Keep in mind that 22112 is without decompression. If this doesn't fit, then I would be inclined to recommend an unlisted code since the 63xxx series are for anterior approach.


----------



## jdemar (May 29, 2009)

No, the corpectomy was not for intrinsic bony lesion, w/o decompression.  It was 'partial corpectomy T11 with decompression of spinal cord.'


*Patient DX:  T10-T11 herniated nucleus pulposis with cord compression and lower extremity paraparesis*.

OP PROC[
1.  Laminectomy T10-T11.
2.  *Partial corpectomy T11 with decompression of spinal cord.*
3.  Bilateral traspedicular diskectomy T10-T11 w use of op room microscp
4.  Posterior spinal fusion T9-T12 w pedicle scre instrumentation & allograft.

I do have all other codes.....thanks again!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 29, 2009)

Since you stated posterior earlier, I can't see anything else other than an unlisted.


----------

